# Tooth Wear on Incisors Only?



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

I just pulled an 8-12 year old GSD from the pound (we're waiting to see how she gains weight and recovers before trying to narrow it down anymore in the age department) as a foster project. Her teeth are quite nice except the front inscisors, specifically the bottom ones. There are slight marks in front of her canines but the wear seems to be specifically on the front teeth which look just plain scary (they're sharp too! I couldn't figure out why her tongue was missing a chunk...until I realized it lines up perfectly with these razor teeth)

Anyone know how just front teeth get like this? I thought maybe she was a kennel or bowl chewer but even the first day or so when she found the kennel unfair she expressed her displeasure by rythmic barking and spinning, no chewing. She doesn't pick up the bowls at all and everything she has picked up has been a nice big solid grab with her whole mouth As of today she's started to settle in the crate for the most part (isn't it awesome when your fosters just come crate trained?) She doesn't play with bowls either.

Picture (sorry...I didn't have a second person to hold the camera while I held her lip down had to improvise)









And totally unhelpful picture but it's cute









Her gums are good, the teeth are otherwise healthy (nothing exposed, this is clearly wearing, not breaking). Clean too....I'd like to think somewhere out there is missing this girl, she was a picked up as a stray though was wearing a very grimey old choke chain. She collapsed in her kennel before her stray hold was up so I had the vet do basic treatment so that I could get her the morning the hold was up. I have checked craigslist but considering her condition she's probably been running for a while, or had a jerk for an owner. She's tempermentally lovely, stable, social, overall just a great head on her shoulders, extremely handler attentive, food motivated...and has most likely had a LOT of puppies. If anyone's looking for a nice sweet very trainable older girl let me know  if anyone thinks they may know her let me know, she was picked up in Stark County Ohio (around Canton). She has some healing to do and if/when she's healthy enough she'll need spaying, but after that she'll be looking for a nice retirement home.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jami Craig said:


> I just pulled an 8-12 year old GSD from the pound (we're waiting to see how she gains weight and recovers before trying to narrow it down anymore in the age department) as a foster project. Her teeth are quite nice except the front inscisors, specifically the bottom ones. There are slight marks in front of her canines but the wear seems to be specifically on the front teeth which look just plain scary (they're sharp too! I couldn't figure out why her tongue was missing a chunk...until I realized it lines up perfectly with these razor teeth)
> 
> Anyone know how just front teeth get like this? I thought maybe she was a kennel or bowl chewer but even the first day or so when she found the kennel unfair she expressed her displeasure by rythmic barking and spinning, no chewing. She doesn't pick up the bowls at all and everything she has picked up has been a nice big solid grab with her whole mouth As of today she's started to settle in the crate for the most part (isn't it awesome when your fosters just come crate trained?) She doesn't play with bowls either.
> 
> ...


Can't say it is the reason for it but I have seen it in some dogs. Two reasons for it might be the gnawing on floors and or sides of kennel with their teeth. Could be wooden floors or concrete. I had one dog myself who would make potholes in the wood flooring of his kennel and the walls by just standing there and using his front teeth to dig into the wood like a damn hamster! Other reason could be chewing a bone while standing and scraping the teeth over the floor while doing so. I doubt you will find out the reason for her teeth tho, unless she displays the reason at some point by acting it out for you.


----------



## Jon Howard (Jun 26, 2012)

Fleas the most likely cause. Dogs with a large flea load will chew on their tail base with their incisors wearing them prematurely.
Lots of farmers dogs here have worn incisors and perfect canines.

Cheers

J


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

the pics are not definitive of anything

the best thing at this point might be to get the teeth fixed (Xrayed,capped, sealed, etc) by a canine dentist and prevent further deterioration rather than spend any time wondering why it happened....without a good set of pics you have no idea what is going on inside the teeth ... that could be expensive, but better in the long haul than just a cleaning and probably a better use of funds than doing a spay

lucky 4 U that she tolerates handling ... work on em as best you can with a brush and get them as clean as you can until then ... she will need to tolerate regular frequent brushing since i doubt the bite will ever match up correctly unless mega bucks are spent, and the conditioning and de sensitizing you do now will make it that much easier for her final owner


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Just get those funky ones pulled. I think that looks more like old fractures to me. You don't need incisors


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

IF a qualified canine DENTAL specialist recommended pulling ... i would "consider" it

the more you pull out the more likely the rest will eventually get loose; it's not always the best option
- if the root structure is sound why remove it ?
- see a professional ; get Xrays ... do it right
- then give us feedback

off topic, but why doesn't a dog need incisors ??? my house dog uses them daily


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Hunter Allred said:


> Just get those funky ones pulled. I think that looks more like old fractures to me. You don't need incisors


Looks like fractures to me too. I don't think those are whole teeth, and they are likely from chewing at walls/doors/gates or raw marrow bones.


----------

